# DIY E-liquid Thickness



## Faheem777 (19/8/16)

So I decided to try out mixing my own liquid, and I noticed that the end product of the liquid is quite thick compared to an equivalent 70VG/30PG commercial liquid. The same goes for a 60VG/40PG batch that I made. Is there something I'm missing here? 

Any assistance will be appreciated


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> So I decided to try out mixing my own liquid, and I noticed that the end product of the liquid is quite thick compared to an equivalent 70VG/30PG commercial liquid. The same goes for a 60VG/40PG batch that I made. Is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> Any assistance will be appreciated


Well if you measured correctly then thats how it would be. Commercial juices normally round off so what you thick might be 70/30 could be 65/35. Also just make sure you give it a good shake


----------



## Faheem777 (19/8/16)

I've used a scale so my measurements were more or less exact to the recipe. Been shaking it 4 times a day for a week now before testing it. Only other problem I think it could be is if the scale readings are inaccurate ?


----------



## Soutie (19/8/16)

I agree with @Kalashnikov, if you are the one that poured in the PG and the VG then trust that over the commercial juice. 

Even if your scale is off by 20% it will be off by 20% all round, your ratio will be the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/8/16)

The only other possibility I can think of is that your nicotine is in VG and not in PG as you have noted on the snapshot.
This should be quite apparent if you compare your pure PG with your Nic solution.


----------



## kimbo (19/8/16)

Also remember the cold weather will make the VG thicker


----------



## Faheem777 (19/8/16)

Andre said:


> The only other possibility I can think of is that your nicotine is in VG and not in PG as you have noted on the snapshot.
> This should be quite apparent if you compare your pure PG with your Nic solution.



I've actually purchased PG nicotine so it's not that either. 

On a side note, what device/build would you guys recommend for testing liquids efficiently? My current device is the target mini with Ccell ceramic coils which isn't really practical for testing multiple flavors due to it taking long to wick etc. Currently I'm using my old Twisp Clearo to test out new liquids but I don't think it can handle a high VG


----------



## RichJB (19/8/16)

@Faheem777, a dripper would be your best bet. Although that would require you to build your own coils. However, you can buy packs of premade Claptons and other coil types. Wicking is usually easy on a dripper.

I can't talk about the thickness difference between DIY and commercial juice as I don't buy commercial. However, I started DIY mixing at 50:50. Sooooooo many people insist that it must be 70:30 that I thought I must be dof and switched to 70:30. That doesn't work as well for me so I'm going back to 50:50 now. 

This highlights the key about not only DIY but vaping in general: it's what works for you, not anybody else. If people tell you that tank X gives the best flavour or juice Y is a must have and it doesn't work for you, then it doesn't work for you. Rather pick something that does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/16)

RichJB said:


> @Faheem777, a dripper would be your best bet. Although that would require you to build your own coils. However, you can buy packs of premade Claptons and other coil types. Wicking is usually easy on a dripper.
> 
> I can't talk about the thickness difference between DIY and commercial juice as I don't buy commercial. However, I started DIY mixing at 50:50. Sooooooo many people insist that it must be 70:30 that I thought I must be dof and switched to 70:30. That doesn't work as well for me so I'm going back to 50:50 now.
> 
> This highlights the key about not only DIY but vaping in general: it's what works for you, not anybody else. If people tell you that tank X gives the best flavour or juice Y is a must have and it doesn't work for you, then it doesn't work for you. Rather pick something that does.


Try 60VG/40PG - the best of all worlds imho. Of course, only if it works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (19/8/16)

@Andre @RichJB Thanks for the advice guys, think I'm gonna test out different ratios and see what works best for me.

Btw, do you guys know what ratio is the Twisp liquids (the signature range)? I've seen conflicting posts on the forum about the ratios, so I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## stevie g (19/8/16)

You have small devices so I say keep the ratio as is but add 1-5% distilled water to only the VG amount when mixing next.


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> So I decided to try out mixing my own liquid, and I noticed that the end product of the liquid is quite thick compared to an equivalent 70VG/30PG commercial liquid. The same goes for a 60VG/40PG batch that I made. Is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> Any assistance will be appreciated



When I DIY I note on day 1 its thick but then on day 2 I leave in a flask of warm water to steep for 8 hours...after that bath its consistency resembles commercial juice.


----------



## Faheem777 (19/8/16)

Sprint said:


> You have small devices so I say keep the ratio as is but add 1-5% distilled water to only the VG amount when mixing next.



@Sprint so if my VG is for example 3.5ml, I should add 1-5% distilled water of 3.5ml?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (19/8/16)

@Faheem777 If you're using an e-liquid calculator then you can just include the % in there. 
For example:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/8/16)

What VG are you using? Some brands are thicker than others in my experience


----------



## Faheem777 (19/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> What VG are you using? Some brands are thicker than others in my experience



I'm using the one from Blck Vapor. Was extremely thick but then again it was my first time working with VG so I don't have a basis for comparison.


----------



## Viper_SA (19/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> I'm using the one from Blck Vapor. Was extremely thick but then again it was my first time working with VG so I don't have a basis for comparison.



Nah, I have also switched to Blckvapour VG and I don't find it thicker than say Valleyvapour's VG. Some brands sold at pharmacies etc I have seen have very different thicknesses. Just thought I'd ask


----------



## stevie g (19/8/16)

Don't include water percentage in your recipe as it will interfere with the flavors. workout the water to vg based on the total amount of vg in the final product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (19/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> So I decided to try out mixing my own liquid, and I noticed that the end product of the liquid is quite thick compared to an equivalent 70VG/30PG commercial liquid. The same goes for a 60VG/40PG batch that I made. Is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> Any assistance will be appreciated



Howsit 

Where and how are you steeping your juice?
Try add some heat to the steeping process. It loosens that VG and let's everything else come together nicely.

Have you mixed any other juices since? How have they turned out?

Let us know if you come right!


----------



## Faheem777 (20/8/16)

Naeem_M said:


> Howsit
> 
> Where and how are you steeping your juice?
> Try add some heat to the steeping process. It loosens that VG and let's everything else come together nicely.
> ...



@Naeem_M After I mix, I breath it for about 30mins then pack it away in a dark container. During the course of the day I probably shake it 4-5 times. Doing it the natural way.

I haven't tried adding heat but I think I may give it a go. How long is it advisable to place it in a bath? And how warm does it have to be? 

I haven't mixed since, that was my first go which I made 7 bottles. Will probably mix again next week after the first batch has been steeped for two weeks.


----------



## Naeem_M (20/8/16)

Faheem777 said:


> @Naeem_M After I mix, I breath it for about 30mins then pack it away in a dark container. During the course of the day I probably shake it 4-5 times. Doing it the natural way.
> 
> I haven't tried adding heat but I think I may give it a go. How long is it advisable to place it in a bath? And how warm does it have to be?
> 
> I haven't mixed since, that was my first go which I made 7 bottles. Will probably mix again next week after the first batch has been steeped for two weeks.



Natural is best  but, when patience wears thin and you wanna try your masterful creation...then you get inventive 

When I started playing with heat, I would take some boiling water, pour that in to a heat flask (the ones for coffee, tea etc) and let the water stand for about 20-30 mins to cool down a little (must still be warm).

Pop my bottles in to the flask, close it up and leave it in overnight ... So about 8 hours.

The heat flask ensured that the water stayed warm or at the least, heat loss was slowed down. Some mornings I would still find the water slightly warm when I opened it up.

It's an OK method for small batches.

Next is a crock pot ... Tried that too. The crock pot I used had 2 settings: cook or heat

Set it to heat and leave the bottles overnight (8 hours).

Just make sure to use glass or a "hard" plastic.

There's so many methods to steeping ... I was told once by one of our most respected mixologists that he used a washing machine too lol

Fruits are generally shake 'n Vape. Soon as you introduce creams and other enhancing flavours, then you need good steep time.

Keep mixing and have fun  ... It's a rewarding experience. Hit me up if you ever need some help.

And I'm sure heat will get that VG thinner.


----------



## Faheem777 (21/8/16)

T


Naeem_M said:


> Natural is best  but, when patience wears thin and you wanna try your masterful creation...then you get inventive
> 
> When I started playing with heat, I would take some boiling water, pour that in to a heat flask (the ones for coffee, tea etc) and let the water stand for about 20-30 mins to cool down a little (must still be warm).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips @Naeem_M, it is much appreciated  Made a few bottles today and trying out the flask method, wish me luck! This way I can test between natural vs heat. Quite excited to see how it turns out coz man this waiting game is killing me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (21/8/16)

I only briefly scanned this thread.

This is most likely due to VG being hygroscopic. This means that it readily absorbs water from vapour in the air. Commercial juice may have been made and bottled in an area more humid than where you are or during a period that was more humid. It could also be from a different manufacturer. If I understand correctly, a large portion of the vendors who sell DIY and mixologists use VG from the same lab / factory - however there are those who use different VG and there can be differences in water content between these. Generally it's around 3-5% water content.

IMO it's nothing to worry about. If it's of major concern to you, adjusting PG/VG ratios depending on whether a dripper or tank is used should be addressed first and factoring in weather would also be worth considering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

